# Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2018)

*Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Servus.

Vorhin hatte ich nebenbei den Verkaufs-Sender Pearl laufen. Plötzlich erzählen die da etwas von Strafzöllen auf E-Bikes, und dass das E-Bike von denen, welches aktuell 450€ kostet, nächste Woche vielleicht schon 850-900€ kosten könnte. Ich denk mir so WTF sind das denn jetzt für Verkaufstricks. 

Am PC dann direkt mal danach gegoogelt, und was soll ich sagen - es stimmt. Bis zu ~84% werden demnächst (ab wann?) an Strafzöllen fällig.



> Die EU-Kommission hat nach einem langen Überprüfungszeitraum nun  zunächst provisorische Anti-Dumping-Strafzölle auf in China produzierte  und in die EU importierte E-Bikes verhängt. Diese sind vom Hersteller  abhängig und liegen *zwischen 21,8 und 83,6 Prozent*.



Ich dachte schon es hätte irgendwas mit Trump zu tun, man weiß ja nie.  Aber nein:


> Damit reagiert die Kommission auf eine Klage des Europäischen  Fahrrad-Industrieverbands EBMA. Publik gemacht wurde die Entscheidung  dieser Tage im EU-Amtsblatt. Dort heißt es wörtlich: Der Beschluss sei  gefallen, da „in Ermangelung von Maßnahmen eine weitere Verschlechterung  der wirtschaftlichen und finanziellen Lage des Wirtschaftszweigs der  Union sehr wahrscheinlich ist“.


Quelle: EU erhebt Anti-Dumping-Strafzoelle auf E-Bikes aus China - electrive.net




> Die im Verband European Bicycle Manufacturers Association (EBMA) organisierten europäischen Fahrradhersteller hatten sich voriges Jahr darüber beschwert,  *es würden hochsubventionierte chinesische Modelle illegal massenweise  in Europa zu Preisen unterhalb der Produktionskosten* auf den Markt  geworfen. Am 20. Oktober 2017 leitete die EU-Kommission eine  Antidumpinguntersuchung der Einfuhren von E-Bikes aus China ein.
> ...
> 2014 wurden aus China knapp 200.000 E-Bikes in die EU eingeführt, das  entsprach einem Marktanteil von 18 Prozent. Im Untersuchungszeitraum  waren es knapp 700.000 Gefährte entsprechend 35 Prozent Marktanteil. *In  der gleichen Zeitspanne ging der Stückpreis pro Elektrofahrrad aus China  von 472 auf 422 Euro zurück. Die Durchschnittspreise von vier in eine  Stichprobe einbezogenen Hersteller aus der EU seien dabei von 1112 auf  1276 Euro angestiegen.*


Quelle: Anti-Dumping: EU-Kommission erhebt Strafzoelle auf E-Bikes aus China |heise online


Wer sich also ein preiswertes E-Bike kaufen möchte, sollte jetzt vielleicht nicht mehr zu lange warten, und zuschlagen so lange hier noch welche ohne Strafzölle auf Lager sind. ^^


E-Bike Strafzoelle - Google-Suche


----------



## lefskij (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Danke für diesen Hinweis,

aber E-Bikes sind für mich persönlich leider uninteressant - erst recht die Modelle aus China (bzw. die auch dort zusammengeschustert werden), denn das hat so ein "Geschmäckle" wie bei Netzteilen von dort. Bei uns in der Innenstadt gab es vor einiger Zeit einen Großbrand aufgrund von Pedelec-Batterien, davon war sogar ein angrenzendes Parkhaus betroffen...

Sicher sind solche Preise ein verlockendes Angebot und diese Form der Strafzölle ist schon etwas unseriös aber ich bin nun mal der Meinung, dass Qualität ruhig etwas kosten darf 

Die Konzerne die diesen ganzen Billigdreck produzieren, müssten in meinen Augen allesamt ordentlich verklagt werden - wegen Ressourcenverschwendung, Verbrechen an der Menschlichkeit, Umweltzerstörung, und so weiter und so fort...

Sicher ist China die Werkbank unseres Staatenbundes und wir sind mehr und mehr auf Produkte von dort angewiesen aber es sollte dann auch mit rechten Dingen zugehen. Daher habe ich für mich den Entschluß gefasst, ein wenig mehr autark duch meinen Alltag zu gehen und so weit möglich, scheinbar defekte Dinge zu reparieren oder sie gleich selbst zusammenzubauen. Vor etwa fünf Monaten habe ich mir mein Wunschfahrrad - natürlich ohne Batterie - selbst komplett aus zusammengekauften Einzelteilen gebaut und ich bin sehr glücklich damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ein Trekkingrad geworden mit einem in Wunschfarbe lackierten Müsing-Rahmen, Shimano T 6000 Gruppe, Mavic Fegen/DT Swiss Speichen und passenden Schutzblechen von SKS, Lenker/Vorbau und Sattelstütze von Ritchey und nem Terry-Sattel. Das Ganze wiegt etwa 8 Kg und fährt sich super und mit der 48 zu 11 Übersetzung überhole ich auf gerader Strecke locker ein E-Bike. Der Preis beläuft sich hierbei auf etwa 1500.-€

Gruß


----------



## Winduser (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen ob nicht alle ebike Hersteller in China produzieren lassen.
Ich für meinen Teil verstehe wenn Menschen ein 500 Euro Fahrrad einem 1500 Euro Fahrrad vorziehen. Aber ich bin beides und Hochpreisigeres gefahren, und grade bei Fahrrädern gilt auch heute noch das Qualität sich auf den Preis auswirkt. Sicher kommen die meisten deutschen mit billigem Schrott aus. Aber genau diese Leute beschweren sich dann als erstes wenn sie nach 2 Jahren ein kaputtes Rad haben bei dem die Reperatur den Neupreis eines Fahrrades übersteigt.

Für die Umwelt ist das wohl besser wenn die billigen, Brandgefährlichen Räder aus der EU raus bleiben. 

Gesendet von meinem BTV-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



Winduser schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen ob nicht alle ebike Hersteller in China produzieren lassen.


Alleine die Alu-Rahmen von quasi jedem Hersteller kommen aus Asien. Das Zeug hier zu verarbeiten ist aufgrund von Energie und Umweltkosten selbst für spezialisierte Apotheken wie Pucky nicht drin.
Bei den E-Bikes kommen dann die Akkus dazu welche man in der EU aktuell (noch) garnicht fertigt. Zudem sollte man nicht vergessen dass auch eine so gängige Marke wie Giant sowieso ihren Heimatsitz in Asien(Taiwan in dem Fall) hat.

Die Reaktion auf solche Zölle dürfte damit auch klar sein: Endmontage nach (Ost-)Europa verschieben.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Gut zu wissen... Hab selber ein ziemlich günstiges hier und bin mit dem super zufrieden, echt schade mit den Strafzöllen :/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Baumarktfahrräder halt.
Für 699€ schenkt man der Oma nur dann ein Baumarktrad wenn man schnell erben will. 
Bei einem vernünftigen E-Bike kostet das allein mindestens der Akku. 
Somit bleiben die Billigantriebe und Billigräder ausnahmslos Kernschrott.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Die sollten am besten noch die ganzen verfluchten chinesischen Bikesharing-Firmen verbieten oder extrem regulieren, welche in immer mehr Großstädten tausende Räder einfach abladen und sich hinterher einen scheiß drum kümmern...

Was die AntiDumping-Zölle angeht: Auch wenn ich die Zollpolitik der EU an einigen Stellen echt scheinheilig finde (die EU herhebt im Schnitt gegenüber den USA höhere Zölle wie anders rum, macht nun aber Mimimi bis zum geht-nicht-mehr), so finde ich diesen AntiDumping-Zoll durchaus gerechtfertigt... Nicht nur lässt sich in China aufgrund des niedrigeren Lohnniveaus günstiger produzieren, sondern auch wegen schlechteren Umwelt- und Arbeitsschutzbestimmungen (bzw. die Kontrolle und die Einhaltung derer...) und den schlechteren Qualitätsstandards. 

Keine Ahnung wie ganz normale chinesische Fahrräder qualitätsmäßig so einzustufen sind (bin überzeugter nicht-Radfahrer...), aber mit E-Bikes und den hohen Energiedichten der Akkus wäre ich doch eher übervorsichtig...


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Wenn sie das Bike in Einzelteile nach Deutschland schicken könnten sie die Strafzölle umgehen.
Habe da vor einer ganzen Weile mal einen Bericht im TV gesehen, da ging es allgemein um Fahrräder und wo diese eigentlich alle herkommen usw. Sogut wie alle Hersteller lassen z.B. ihre Rahmen in China fertigen. Und dann ging es auch um das Thema Zoll (da war aber von Strafzöllen noch nicht die rede zu dem Zeitpunkt). Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben sie da auch gesagt dass sie die Fahrräder in Einzelteilen nach Europa importieren was wohl günstiger ist beim Zoll. Die Endmontage erfolgt dann innerhalb der EU.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Somit bleiben die Billigantriebe und Billigräder ausnahmslos Kernschrott.


Du musst aber auch billig und günstig auseinander halten.

Die sind nicht günstiger weil sie Schrott verkaufen, sie sind günstiger weil der Arbeitslohn sehr viel niedriger ist, und man keine UNVERSCHÄMTEN Margen berechnet. Du kannst hier problemlos ein E-Bike für zb. 3000€ kaufen. Trotzdem hat es in der Herstellung (all incl.) sehr wahrscheinlich keine 800€ gekostet. Und der Chinamann verkauft sowas dann eben für zum Beispiel 999€.

Ein LiFePo4-Akku (keine Zelle, ein kompletter Akku mit BMS usw) aus China für ~500-600€ zum Beispiel, kostet (baugleich, vermutlich vom selben Chinamann!) bei einem deutschen Händler direkt 1299€ - oder noch mehr. Der deutsche Händler will (oder muß...) zb. 500€ daran verdienen, dem Mann aus Asien reichen auch mal 50-100€.

Kaufst du also hier ein E-Bike für 3000€, dann hat man in Deutschland vielleicht 1500€ daran verdient (Importeur, Spedition, Händler), beim Hersteller in Asien aber vielleicht nur 250€ (oder weniger). Und wenn man als Kunde dann ganz bewusst auf die deutsche Garantie/Gewährleistung verzichtet, und direkt beim Chinamann kauft, ist doch ok oder nicht?

Bloß ein ein Marken-Fahrrad 2000€ kostet, ist es nicht auch automatisch besser als eines direkt aus Asien, welches vielleicht nur 1000€ gekostet hat. Zumal ja vermutlich beide Made in China sind. ^^

Und, na ja, beim Thema E-Mobility (mit allem was dazu gehört) hängen wir in Europa den Jungs in Asien aktuell ja noch so ein bissl hinterher. ^^


----------



## Jibbomat (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Ob die Billigen jetzt was Taugen oder nicht. 
Die Teile rollen und man kann damit Fahren.  Diese Art günstige E-Räder haben viele dazu gebracht mal mit dem Rad ein paar KM zur Arbeit zu Fahren..  Sind die dann mal angefixt kaufen Sie eh früher oder Später mal was besseres.

Die Knallköppe die diese Strafzölle beschliessen sind dann aber die selben die wegen der Umwelt rum tun, Diesel verpönen und Fahrverbote verhängen..

Statt es zu Feiern das der Dumme Bürger mal auf so einen Esel umsteigt, muss man das jetzt wieder Preislich uninteressant machen so das lieber Autowagen gefahren wird.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Ich traue den E-Bikes nicht so richtig über den Weg, seit eines meiner Nachbarin hochgegangen ist (und das scheint auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so selten, wie ich bis zur Google-Suche eben glaubte).

Aber davon mal abgesehen, ist die Nummer ein weiteres Beispiel für die bigotte EU-Logik zum Thema "Freihandel und Globalisierung". Zölle und Schutzzölle gehen immer, wenn es um den eigenen Markt geht und eigene Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind. Aber rumheulen, wenn andere ähnlich agieren.
Freihandel predigen und Protektionismus leben.
Ist an und für sich ja nichts Schlimmes (Protektionismus kann niemand bei Verstand völlig aufgeben, irgendwer wird immer mit unfairen Praktiken auf den Markt drängen), wenn man denn offen dazu stehen und nicht alle veräppeln würde. 

Europa hat in vielen Bereichen mehr Zollschranken als die USA - WELT

Wäre nur irgendetwas am "Freihandel ist das Wichtigste auf der Welt, internationale Arbeitsteilung für alle!"-Gesabbel dran, gäbe es seit Jahrzehnten keine Subventionen und keinerlei Zölle mehr.
Aber Freihandel bedeutet nun mal: der billigste und am wenigsten regulierte (durch Umweltgesetze, Arbeitsschutzgesetze, etc. pp.) Standort gewinnt und das ist besonders mit Blick auf China eine ziemlich kritische Nummer.


----------



## Nitroglow (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

naja   werden sowieso zu 99% alle fahraeder der welt in china prodziert beste deutsche technik der einzige grund warum made in germany auf fahraeder steht sind ein paar schlupfloecher   wegen endmontage in DE .........der US markt made in usa ist fast komplett tot        was fahraeder angeht     die qualitaet "made in china" ist 100% us &de quali wegen auslagern von wissen vom fahradtehnik      glaube kaum das einer das geld hat echte made in germany bikes zu kaufen


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Wer kauft den bitte Fahrräder aus China? Das ist jetzt mein ernst es gibt so viele Europäische Marken auch Deutsche die wirklich Klasse sind. Elektrofahrräder sollten meines erachtens sowiso "Kenzeichnungs"-plfichtig werden. Und der Motor regelmäßig geprüft inclu Mofa- Roller-schein. Viele Leute können damit doch gar nicht umgehen, weder E-Bikes noch "Padelecs". Wenn ich schon die Hipster mit ihren E-Fullys und E-Hardtails an den Trails sehe, Hoch Ja weil Motor! Runter Angst. Und dann für Ungeübte auch noch dieses wesentlich höhere Gewicht dazu... Wenn ich mal eine massive Einschränkung der Beine habe kauf ich mir auch ein E-Bike Ich habe Ergeiz^^ Was soll ich sagen ich finds gut, so haben die €uropäischen Marken die Chance ihr Imenses Potenzial zu zeigen. Schade ist es um die Marken vom Amerikanischen Kontinent, wenn auch deren Wasserkopp weiter son mist macht. Das die Leute weniger Billig-Räder kaufen können, freut mich.

Disclaimer:
Wenn ich in ein Elektroauto Pedalen mit einbaue die den Antrieb steuern brauche ich dann auch kein Kennzeichen und keine Fahrerlaubnis?


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch billig und günstig auseinander halten.
> 
> Die sind nicht günstiger weil sie Schrott verkaufen, sie sind günstiger weil der Arbeitslohn sehr viel niedriger ist, und man keine UNVERSCHÄMTEN Margen berechnet. Du kannst hier problemlos ein E-Bike für zb. 3000€ kaufen. Trotzdem hat es in der Herstellung (all incl.) sehr wahrscheinlich keine 800€ gekostet. Und der Chinamann verkauft sowas dann eben für zum Beispiel 999€.
> 
> ...



Also hier möcht ich jetzt wirklich mal in den Raum werfen wer sich nicht wirklich mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt hat sollte mit so aussagen wirklich sehr sehr vorsichtig sein, denn es ist schlicht gesagt einfach Falsch. 

Ich hab so ein 3000€ Bike allerdings KEIN E-Bike, da ich meine Bikes grundsätzlich selbst zusammenstelle und baue kann ich dir sagen das nen 3000€ Bike sicherlich keine 800€ in der Fertigung kostet, es sind die Anbauteile die so verdammt Teuer sind, und hier bekommst du Grundsätzlich bei dem China Krempel nur minderwertigen mist aus dem Hause Shimano, SunRace, SR Suntour, und wie sie sich alle nennen. Allein die Bremsanlagen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, Die Schaltungen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, nur mal als beispiel die Schaltwerke bei meinen Bikes sind nicht unter 300€ zu bekommen, Trettkurbel usw. Das sind die wirklich Teuren sachen. 

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt garnicht so schlecht, denn die meisten Baumarkt und China schrott dinger sind einfach ne Gefahr auf der Strasse, es macht eben doch nen deutlichen unterschied nen Marken Fahrrad zu haben als nen Pseudomarken Fahrrad. 

Und nen 3000€ Marken Rad wird auch immer besser bleiben als nen 999€ Rad, und du wirst immer deutlichste Unterschiede haben. Das sag ich der schon etliche Bikes selbst gebaut hat und noch mehr gefahren hat. 


Und längt nicht jeder Hersteller baut in Taiwan seine Rahmen, es gibt doch einige "Premium" Hersteller die eben nicht in Fernost fertigen sondern in Deutschland, allerdings haben diese hersteller auch immer aus Fernost im angebot um das Niedrigpreis Segment abzudecken.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Also hier möcht ich jetzt wirklich mal in den Raum werfen wer sich nicht wirklich mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt hat sollte mit so aussagen wirklich sehr sehr vorsichtig sein, denn es ist schlicht gesagt einfach Falsch.
> ...



Note 1 mit Sternchen
Ich war mit den shimano XTR Bremsen sehr zufrieden das sind gute Dinger (alles darunter ist leider Qualitative extrem Mager), bis ich gewechselt habe und gesehen habe was noch so geht^^


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Also hier möcht ich jetzt wirklich mal in den Raum werfen wer sich nicht  wirklich mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt hat sollte mit so aussagen wirklich  sehr sehr vorsichtig sein, denn es ist schlicht gesagt einfach Falsch.


Bei den Preisen spielt es gar keine Rolle ob es um Fahrräder geht, es geht um Kosten (Herstellung und Transport) und Margen. Und ich war lange genug selbst Verkäufer.


> Ich hab so ein 3000€ Bike allerdings KEIN E-Bike


So, jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das kein Custom- oder Kleinserien-Bike ist, sondern ein ganz "normales" (hochwertiges) UVP 3000€ Fahrrad, ok?

Schätz doch bitte mal, was dein Händler für eine Marge hat, also wie hoch sein EK ist. Dann was der Transport zu ihm gekostet hat, und wieviel der Zusammenbau (vielleicht sogar hier in D und bei deinem Händler) gekostet hat. Das ziehst du dann alles von deinem bezahlten Betrag ab. Dann ziehst du noch ab, was der Hersteller an dem Bike verdient hat. (gerade bei den teuren Bikes sind die Margen übrigens auch besonders hoch)

Was schätzt du anschließend sind die reinen/nackten Herstellungskosten für dein UVP 3000€ Bike und dessen Anbauteilen?



> Die Schaltungen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, nur mal als beispiel die  Schaltwerke bei meinen Bikes sind nicht unter 300€ zu bekommen,...


Auch hier, was denkst du kostet das Zeug in der Herstellung?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Und nen 3000€ Marken Rad wird auch immer besser bleiben als nen 999€ Rad...


Deswegen mein Beispiel mit dem Akku - dem teuersten Bauteil bei einem E-Bike. Ich kann den selben Akku, den du  einzeln hier in D für 1500€ von einem Händler kaufst, direkt in Asien für zb.  600€ kaufen. Den E-Bike-Bausatz der hier 500-600€ kostet für 250-300€. Usw.

Und ein E-Bike für 3000€, mit u.a. einem Akku der (hier) alleine schon 1000€ kostet, das hat vielleicht auch eine andere Qualität, als dein Bike, das ohne Motor, Steuergerät, Kabelbaum, Akku und BMS auch 3000€ gekostet hat. Von normalen Fahrrädern hab ich aber auch gar nicht gesprochen.

Du vergleichst aber dein 3000€ Non-E-Bike - was hier als E-Bike vielleicht 5000€ kosten würde, mit einem 1000€ E-Bike aus Asien. Äpfel und Birnen...


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Dennoch ist das eine gute Chance für den Europäischen Markt. Was ich durchaus als Vorteil sehe. Diese 83% sind das was die Premium-Hersteller konkurenzfähig macht. Natürlich kommt der geringe Preis auch durch andere sachen als der Qualität zu stande, auch "Deutsche" Fahrräder können schlecht in der Verarebeitung sein. Aber wie gesagt mich freut es das China-E-Bikes genau so vil kosten werden wie Lokale Produkte. Und ich habe auch Null Mitleid.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wäre nur irgendetwas am "Freihandel ist das Wichtigste auf der Welt, internationale Arbeitsteilung für alle!"-Gesabbel dran, gäbe es seit Jahrzehnten keine Subventionen und keinerlei Zölle mehr.
> Aber Freihandel bedeutet nun mal: der billigste und am wenigsten regulierte (durch Umweltgesetze, Arbeitsschutzgesetze, etc. pp.) Standort gewinnt und das ist besonders mit Blick auf China eine ziemlich kritische Nummer.



Freihandel bedeuted aber auch ungebremste Zockerei an den Börsen dieser Welt,

auch der billigste Mist, muss irgendwie finanziert werden 

Mit wachsendem Wohlstand wird auch die Produktion von unserem Müll in China zu teuer,

dann zieht die globale nimmersatte Abkassiermaschinerie weiter 

Bangladesch, Vietnam, Laos usw.

da hocken doch schon hunderte von Millionen Sklaven,

und warten darauf, ausgebeutet zu werden


----------



## Jibbomat (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Also hier möcht ich jetzt wirklich mal in den Raum werfen wer sich nicht wirklich mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt hat sollte mit so aussagen wirklich sehr sehr vorsichtig sein, denn es ist schlicht gesagt einfach Falsch.
> 
> Ich hab so ein 3000€ Bike allerdings KEIN E-Bike, da ich meine Bikes grundsätzlich selbst zusammenstelle und baue kann ich dir sagen das nen 3000€ Bike sicherlich keine 800€ in der Fertigung kostet, es sind die Anbauteile die so verdammt Teuer sind, und hier bekommst du Grundsätzlich bei dem China Krempel nur minderwertigen mist aus dem Hause Shimano, SunRace, SR Suntour, und wie sie sich alle nennen. Allein die Bremsanlagen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, Die Schaltungen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, nur mal als beispiel die Schaltwerke bei meinen Bikes sind nicht unter 300€ zu bekommen, Trettkurbel usw. Das sind die wirklich Teuren sachen.
> 
> ...




Gayfällt mir...

aber so ganz uneingeschränkt kann ich dem nicht zustimmen.

Ist immer eine Frage des Anspruchs. 
Nicht alles Günstige ist gleich Schrott und Lebensgefährlich.

Ich habe lange Zeit ein Cube Stereo 09 gefahren. 
Lag damals auch bei knapp 3K €  und das Teil fuhr sich Erstklassig.

Ich hatte es dann irgendwann Verkauft weil die Zeit fehlte.

Bedingt durch Schichten, Zeitmangel und Lustlosigkeit hab ich lange nicht viel gemacht und auch einige Kilo angefressen.
Um etwas bewegung zu bekommen hab ich mir vor ein paar Monaten so ein Teil aus der Werbung bestellt.
Serious bla bla mit billiger Scheibenbremse und der Günstigen Shimano Ausstattung für 299,- 

Ausser das ich einen Achter raus ziehen musste, war alles Super eingestellt. 
Schrauben nachziehen ergab das alles ausreichend Fest war.

Ich hab da jetzt bereits 1200km drauf geradelt und find es für den Preis nicht schlecht.

Im Krassen gegensatz sind die Räder im Baumarkt hier vor Ort für weitaus mehr Muneten aber auch eher zum Wegwerfen.


----------



## Nitroglow (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

so ein costum bike ist was feines                                  nun china will ne akku hier auf bauen               und es gibt baumarkt china bikes und hochwertige china bikes     die strafzoelle jucken die       nicht wird einfach ohne akku ueber einen anderen handelsweg geliefert die keinen strafzoll zahlen muessen      akkus werden als zubehoer direkt angeboten....ho auch die deutschen teuren ebikes fuer 1337€ kommen aus china...


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Nunja es ändert an der Rechnung aber garnix, mir is schon klar das es meistens nur 50% Fertigungskosten sind, bleibt aber immer noch die Tatsache das die Teile trotzdem mehr kosten und mehr wert sind allein schon weils ganz andere Materialien sind, wärend die 0815 China Bikes fast auschlieslich aus 7005er Alu sind, sind meine Bikes aus teilweise aus 7075er oder 6061 T6 wie z.b mein in Amerika gebauten Mongoose Rahmen, und das Material kostet eben, genauso wie die Endbearbeitung, mach halt schon nen unterschied ob Alu einfach nur Gefräst wird, oder per Wasserdruck Verfahren geformt wird wie manch teil an meinem Cube rahmen der ebenfalls in Deutschland gefertigt wurde und die Basis für mein "Custom" Bike ist, da ich den Rahmen direkt bei Cube gekauft hab quasi zum EK weiß ich in etwa sehr gut wieviel Kohle für den Namen, Werbung, Logistik draufgeht. 

Ich bleib nach wie vor bei meiner Meinung und ich begrüße diese Strafzölle mit offenen Armen, das bringt hoffentlich wieder Schwung unter die kleinen Deutschen Einzelhändler Händler wenn die Leute nicht mehr im Baumarkt das bessere Schnäppchen machen sondern diese wieder Konkurrenzfähig werden. 

Das hochpreisig aber kein Garant für Top Bikes ist das ist mir bestens bewusst, ich hatte bereits an einem rein Deutschen Produkt ( Canyon ES9 ) nen Rahmenbruch aufgrund Materialmangel, aber das sind dann doch eher ausnahmen als die Regel.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



dekay55 schrieb:


> mir is schon klar das es meistens nur 50% Fertigungskosten sind


Die es meistens ja nicht mal sind...

Oder glaubst du der zb. gerade bei Saturn für 699€ angebotene 65" LG-TV, der zum Verkaufsstart mal 1799€ gekostet hat, wird jetzt - wo er 1100€ bzw. 62% günstiger ist, mit Verlust bzw. unter Herstellungskosten verkauft? 


> ...und das Material kostet eben, genauso wie die Endbearbeitung,


Das stimmt, kannst aber eben auch aus Asien bekommen. Klar, nicht in allen Kategorien auch immer die besten Materialien, oder Fertigungstechniken, aber sowas brauchen auch 99,8% der Fahrrad-Käufer gar nicht. Und wenn du dich etwas umschaust, dann findest du eben auch "Made in China" Bikes/E-Bikes in sehr guter Qualität, zu einem sehr fairen Preis - und mit einem sehr viel besseren P/L-Verhältnis als bei europäischen Herstellern. Und ganz oft eben auch in identischer Qualität.

Nicht vergessen, mittlerweile stehen sehr viele Produktionsanlagen (und das entsprechende Know-How) in Asien, die vorher mal in Europa/Deutschland gestanden haben. "Made in China" ist nicht mehr nur die minderwertige Qualität die es früher vielleicht mal war.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Um gottes willen ich will nicht alles verteufeln was auch China kommt, die Teile die für den Europäischen Markt gemacht werden unterliegen eh ganz anderen Richtlinien was Toleranzen und normen angeht die sind durchaus auf Europäischen Niveau, nur kommts da stark auf den preis an, das zeug was nicht so viel Kostet wird eben auf Maschinen gefertigt die eben auch nicht so hochwertig produzieren können. Wo du zugegeben recht hast sind die Anforderungen meine beispiele sind eher im bereich anzusiedeln wo aus Fahrrädern Sportgeräte werden teilweise Extremsport, allerdings darf man auch nicht vergessen das E-Bikes auch höhere Anforderungen haben als ein normales City Bike ohne E Antrieb. 

Ich sag mal so, da ich selbstständig bin und diverse Sachen auch Selbst produziere, und jahrelang in der Elektronikbranche in der Fertigung gearbeitet habe sind mir Materialkosten, Produktionskosten und co schon relativ geläufig, fakt is aber auch das der Chinesische Billigmarkt und die Mentalität der Käufer dahingehend dem Deutschen kleinen Produktionen extrem schadet ( ich spreche da nichtmal als Betroffener ) Mal abgesehen von der Chinesischen Wirtschaft die sicherlich auch nicht so profitiert. Und was Rohstoffe angeht ist es sowieso total Idiotisch, das Material wird von Brasilien und co nach Amsterdam verschifft, dort bearbeitet, dann nach Deutschland verfrachtet, dort gesintert und dann wiederum nach China verfrachtet um dort Aluminium zu produzieren   Ich hab unter anderem lange zeit als Werkschutz für div Chemie Firmen gearbeitet, darunter eben auch der zweit größte Produzent von Aluminium, AluminumSulfat, AluminumOxid und die etlichen CMR Frachtpapiere die ich in den Händen hatte erzählen Bänder was den Logistikweg der einzelnen Rohstoffe angeht wie eben z.b Aluminium was ja mittlerweile Hauptrohstoff für Fahrräder ist. Ich hab unter anderem die Frachtcontainer nach China verplombt und die Zoll unterlagen abgefertigt. Und das schönste an der geschichte, den Rotschlamm bekommen wir Deutschen aufgehalst und bauen damit die größte Rotschlammhalde Europas ( dort hab ich gearbeitet ) Aber das sind leider die kleinen bösen sachen an dieser geschichte die der Endverbraucher überhaupt nicht mitbekommt, hätt ich nicht in der Firma gearbeitet hätt ich nie erfahren das 30km von meiner Wohnung einer große Rotschlammhalde ist mit hochgiftigen Abfallprodukten aus der rohstoff abbau, geschweige den hätt ich so nen tiefen einblick in die Logistik diverser Rohstoffe bekommen mit dennen wir Täglich rumhantieren.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



dekay55 schrieb:


> ...fakt is aber auch das der Chinesische Billigmarkt und die Mentalität der Käufer dahingehend dem Deutschen kleinen Produktionen extrem schadet...


Gut, der Punkt geht definitiv an dich. Natürlich fehlt jeder Euro den ich in Asien ausgebe am Ende hier in den Kassen. Aber so läuft das nun mal. Und das Problem mit den (zu) hohen Preisen liegt auch nicht primär an den Lohn- oder Produktionskosten hier in Europa/Deutschland, das liegt - in der Regel - an den Gewinnen, die man hier aus Produkten schlagen will.

Ich zb. kaufe oft bei Amazon, auch wenn ich dort für ein Produkt mehr bezahlen muß. Hier heißt das Zauberwort Service. Bei Problemen erzählt man mir nichts von gesetzlichen Regelungen oder Fristen, man tauscht das Produkt aus, oder nimmt es zurück und erstattet mir das Geld. Und ich bekomme mein Zeig super schnell zugestellt.

Ich persönlich habe überhaupt gar kein Problem, für irgendein Produkt 10 oder 20 oder 30% mehr zu bezahlen, wenn ich es dafür aus D statt aus Asien bekomme, wenn ich dafür von gesetzlichen Regelungen besser geschützt werde, oder die Ware auch deutlich schneller bekomme. Aber ich zahle immer öfter eben nicht mehr die 50 oder 100% (oder noch mehr!) "Luxusaufschlag", damit der Händler (oder der "Premium-"Hersteller) sich eine dicke extra Portion Kohle einstecken kann.

Wie gesagt, der 65" LG-Fernseher, der gerade bei Saturn für 699€ angeboten wird, hat mal 1800€ gekostet - und wird jetzt für 700€ immer noch nicht unter EK/Herstellungskosten verkauft - und Saturn verdient auch immer noch daran. Solche Preise (die anfänglichen 1800€) sind also auch nicht wegen Lagerung/Transport/Fixkosten der Angestellten/Produktion in Deutschland usw. so hoch/müssen so hoch sein, sondern weil man vom Kunden maximal abschöpfen möchte. Und genau daran störe ich mich.

Dein komplettes 3000€ Bike hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Herstellungspreis von unter 700€. Der Rest sind (abgesehen von Steuern) die Gewinne all derer, durch deren Hände die einzelnen Teile gingen, bevor es bei dir angekommen ist. Den größten Teil davon hat der Händler bekommen, der es dir am Ende verkauft hat. Den geringsten Teil sehr wahrscheinlich all die Hersteller, die die Teile produziert haben.

Auch sehr gut für solche Vergleiche eignen sich Teile aus dem Zubehör für Autos. Oder auch Lebensmittel. Die Tage erst wieder im TV gesehen, wie ein Markenprodukt (ich glaub es ging um Nudeln) 2x so teuer wie das "Billig-Produkt" war - obwohl beide vom selben Hersteller (und mit Sicherheit auch nebeneinander vom selben Band liefen) produziert wurden! Und der (echte) Hersteller hat mit 99,9%iger Sicherheit auch an beiden Packungen das gleiche verdient - aber die Firma in dessen Namen die teuren Nudeln nachher verkauft werden, die schöpft den extra Verdienst durch den 2x so hohen Verkaufspreis komplett ab.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Selbst wenn du für Produkte "Made in Germany" (die wirklich in Deutschland hergestellt werden!) den extra teuren Preis bezahlst, bekommt der deutsche Hersteller (vielleicht ein kleiner Familienbetrieb) davon nicht automatisch auch was vom "extra großen Stück Kuchen" ab.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

Da hast du leider Recht, vor allem was Service angeht. leider für mich auch nen Punkt das ich selbst als Händler bei Amazon kaufe, vorallem weil ich mich drauf verlassen kann das es wirklich ankommt im angegebenen Zeitraum. 
Bei Elektronik kann ich dir nen Lied davon singen, zumal ich weis was die Teile im EK kosten. Nehmen wir mal nen gutes beispiel, Die Steuerplatine einer Waschmaschine  eines großem Deutschen Herstellers ( Name darf ich nicht nennen ) Die Platine kostet samt bestückung komplett fertig in der Produktion um die 25€ ( zzgl 50000€ Setup kosten was auf die komplette Charge verteilt wird, heißt bei 50000 Platinen kommt nochmal 1 Euro drauf an Fixkosten, dazu zählen die Siebdruck Schablonen, die Erstellung der Belichtungsfilme sowie die SMD Schablonen und Schablonen für den Lötstop Lack. die werden nicht in die Fertigungskosten gerechnet sondern in die Entwicklungskosten, dazu kommen nochmals 60000€ für das Entflechten des Layouts und die CAM Bearbeitung der Daten die fallen allerdings nur einmal an, wärend die Setupkosten meist pro Charge anfallen die um die 100000 Platinen betrifft  )  Rechnen wir einfach Milchmädchenhaft pro Platine 28 bei ner Charge von 50000 Stk, Kaufst du das Teil als Endkunde bei Siemens als Ersatzteil biste 600€ Los,kaufst du bei Siemens als Einzelhändler biste 400€ los.  Natürlich fehlen noch die Kosten die Siemens entstehen für Lagerung, Bearbeitung bla blub, aber viel mehr als 50€ pro Platine werden die Endkosten nicht sein. 

Bei den LG TV´s ist es kein stück anders, genauso wenig wie bei Handy usw.  Und der Witz an der Geschichte, die Firmen kaufen Platinen Made in Germany und was haben wir gemacht, ich hab die ganzen CAM Daten für die Maschinen erstellt die 1000km weiter weg auf nem anderen Kontinent stehen,  lediglich eine Deutsche Firma wollte einen Zertifizierten nachweis das die Platinen wirklich aus Deutscher Fertigung kommen , das war eine Firma aus dem Automotiven bereich.
  ich WAR selbst ein Teil dieser verdammten Maschinerie, grad in der Elektrobranche ist es extrem.


----------



## Nitroglow (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wer kauft den bitte Fahrräder aus China? Das ist jetzt mein ernst es gibt so viele Europäische Marken auch Deutsche die wirklich Klasse sind.
> ?



Die werden aber "alle in" China gebaut die Deutsche Marken Fahrräder  (die Bikes werden in DE zusammengebaut und ein paar teile aus DE das ist der einzige grund waum noch Made in Gemany darauf steht) es gibt Megagroße Fabriken die nach Vorgaben der Deutschen Hersteller Rahmen und den Kram herstellen ein Echtes Bike made in Germany wird man kaum noch finde und über umwege nach Kambotscha dort Lakiert und andere Wegen genommen um den Zoll zu umgehen  ...... das selbe in den USA ...meine es war eine Fahrrad Stadt (minnesota) die echt gute Fahräder gebaut haben .... doch die wurde von China überrannt und die Dumping Preise nicht dem Kunden mit Made in USA bedienen können..... Wenn man für seine Familie 4 Bikes kaufen muss wird der Kunde auf den Preis achten.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



Nitroglow schrieb:


> Die werden aber "alle in" China gebaut die Deutsche Marken Fahrräder  (die Bikes werden in DE zusammengebaut und ein paar teile aus DE das ist der einzige grund waum noch Made in Gemany darauf steht) es gibt Megagroße Fabriken die nach Vorgaben der Deutschen Hersteller Rahmen und den Kram herstellen ein Echtes Bike made in Germany wird man kaum noch finde und über umwege nach Kambotscha dort Lakiert und andere Wegen genommen um den Zoll zu umgehen  ...... das selbe in den USA ...meine es war eine Fahrrad Stadt (minnesota) die echt gute Fahräder gebaut haben .... doch die wurde von China überrannt und die Dumping Preise nicht dem Kunden mit Made in USA bedienen können..... Wenn man für seine Familie 4 Bikes kaufen muss wird der Kunde auf den Preis achten.



Falsch! Mein Fahrrad ist komplett in Deutschland gefertigt Rahmen Kunstoffdruckteile die Eloxierung/Lakierung, Hydraulik Teile, Sattel und Lager in Italien. Naben, Speichen in der Schweiz. Nicht mein Helm und auch nicht meine Fahrradkleidung. Sogar mein Akku Licht am Fully ist NICHT Made in Asien. Wo schwalbe und Continental ihre Reifen fertigen weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht.
Du hast Recht die Akkus selbst sind bestimmt aus Asien. Vielleicht wird sich irgendwo irgendwas an meinem Fully finden was aus fern Ost kommt kann sein. Wenn ich sage in der EU gefertigt meine ich auch das die Werke in dem Genannten Land stehen.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum manche Leute ein so verklemmten blick auf die Welt haben. Denken der Rest der Welt hätte keine Eigenproduktion es gibt so tolle Dinge die komplett in bei uns hier von Anfang bis Ende gerfetigt werden. Natürlich gibt es Kleinteile die man unter anderem aus Asien kommen lässt aber, es liegt in der Hand eines jeden selbst was er von seinen Ausgaben erwartet zu bekommen.

Mein dieses Fully von dem ich hier rede ist das Erste was ich nicht selbst zusammen gebaut habe. Denn wenn ich das selbst baue ist mir ausgesprochen wichtig WAS ich kaufe. Und ich habe bei diesem Fully trotzdem sehr genau auf die Ausstattung geachtet. Ich habe trotz komplettbestellung beim Händler vor Ort 3 Wochen benötigt um es zusammen zu stellen. 
Geh mal an meinen Kleiderschrank ich glaube nicht das du irgendwo "made in Taiwan" o.ä oder so eine Menschen/Kinder verachtene Schei*e lesen wirst. Dann kostet ein paar Socken eben 20-25€. Aber sie halten Erfahrungsgemäß sehr lange, die die ich gerade an habe sind von 2009  und sind noch extrem gut in Schuss nicht spröde, nicht durchgelaufen, nicht ausgeleiert.
Wir nutzen keine Plastik Tüten, auch nicht für Obst wenn es aus dem Supermarkt kommt- ein Gelber Sack ist mit 2 Leuten meiste erst nach 4-5 Wochen nahezu voll. Eier von nahen Höfen,
Aber mein PC ist warscheinlich Komplett aus Asien

Du wolltest das jetzt sicher überhaupt nicht wissen und denkst was Labert der, aber es ist mir ein Anliegen. JEDER hat sein Leben selber in der Hand und alles zu pauschaliesieren ist eine Form der verbitterung.

Have a nice Day


----------



## Nitroglow (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Strafzölle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Falsch! Mein Fahrrad ist komplett in Deutschland gefertigt Rahmen Kunstoffdruckteile die Eloxierung/Lakierung, Hydraulik Teile, Sattel und Lager in Italien. Naben, Speichen in der Schweiz. Nicht mein ...



ne schon Okay ist dein Bike Massenware? Von welchen Hersteller ist dein Bike? .... Bei Bikes die man selber Bau, da kann man  Großen einfluss darauf nehmen  wo man was kauft.

Ich rede von Bikes von Deutschen Hersteller die den Massenmarkt bedienen nicht Costum Bikes (da sieht alles anderes aus) "die Deutschen Massen-Markenhersteller" bleibt nicht anderes üblich als nur die Endmontage & Qualitätssicherung hier beiu uns DE zu machen.

Weiß leider nicht mehr wo die Sendung gelaufen ist , da wurde alles Erklärt mit der USA & Deutschland was Bikes betrifft.


----------



## Quat (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*

„Deutschland“ (ok, eigentlich die eu-Wirtschaft) will in diesem recht neuem Bereich noch kräftig absahnen.
Vergleicht man Preise, Produkte und deren Leistung, ist der Unterschied recht deutlich.
Ob Gewinnmaximierung jetzt wirklich „schützenswert“ sein mag, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber es klingt doch so schön; Wirtschaft schützen!
Dagegen klingt Schuldenauslagerung einfach nur fies, nicht war?


lefskij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8kg? Sehr optimistisch aber egal! Das einzige was zählt, es gefällt dir und du hast Spass damit!!!
Und weil du so stolz bist, auch dein Bild nochmal! 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein 3000€ Bike allerdings KEIN E-Bike, da ich meine Bikes grundsätzlich selbst zusammenstelle und baue kann ich dir sagen das nen 3000€ Bike sicherlich keine 800€ in der Fertigung kostet, es sind die Anbauteile die so verdammt Teuer sind, und hier bekommst du Grundsätzlich bei dem China Krempel nur minderwertigen mist aus dem Hause Shimano, SunRace, SR Suntour, und wie sie sich alle nennen. Allein die Bremsanlagen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, Die Schaltungen kosten mehrere Hunderte Euro, nur mal als beispiel die Schaltwerke bei meinen Bikes sind nicht unter 300€ zu bekommen, Trettkurbel usw. Das sind die wirklich Teuren sachen.


Vorallem für Selberbauer, bei Großkunden sind die Relationen etwas anders.
Aber es stimmt schon. In China ein Bike für 50$ bauen lassen ist keine Kunst. Die stehen dann in Deutschland für 500 + € im Laden.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt garnicht so schlecht, denn die meisten Baumarkt und China schrott dinger sind einfach ne Gefahr auf der Strasse, es macht eben doch nen deutlichen unterschied nen Marken Fahrrad zu haben als nen Pseudomarken Fahrrad.


Auch in Deutschland ist fast alles nur noch Pseudomarke! Man braucht wohl keine 5 Finger um Marken zu zählen. Alles schon mindestens drei mal gehandelt und verkauft.
Dein Sicherheits-Argument hinkt auch einwenig. Nicht die Marke macht's, sondern Montage, Pflege und Wartung. Die Marke hat nur zu Beginn Vorteile.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Und längt nicht jeder Hersteller baut in Taiwan seine Rahmen, es gibt doch einige "Premium" Hersteller die eben nicht in Fernost fertigen sondern in Deutschland, allerdings haben diese hersteller auch immer aus Fernost im angebot um das Niedrigpreis Segment abzudecken.


In Taiwan sitzen schon seit vielen Jahren die Alu-Produzenten schlechthin. Deutschland kann nur bei anderen Materialien oder ungewönlichen Konzepten mithalten, Corratec Bow als ein Beispiel. Und siehe da, sowas kann sich nicht halten, durchsetzen schon gar nicht.

Prinzipiell stelle ich auch deinen 3000 - 999€ - Vergleich in Frage!
Grundsätzlich „Besser“ würde sich nach dem Nutzenfaktor rechnen und da hinken 3000€, nicht immer aber sehr oft mächtig. Erst wenn ein „Selbstwertgefühl“ mit ein fließt, können auch 3000€ gewinnen!
Und nichts aber auch überhaupt nichts, ist so wertvoll, wie Selberbauen! Insofern hinkt dein Vergeich ohnehin. Denn hier beschränkt sich der Nutzenfaktor ja nicht nur auf‘s Nutzen schlechthin.


----------



## lefskij (8. August 2018)

*AW: StrafzÃ¶lle auf E-Bikes aus China - bis zu 83,6% !!!*



Quat schrieb:


> 8kg? Sehr optimistisch aber egal! Das einzige was zählt, es gefällt dir und du hast Spass damit!!!



Ja, die ca. 8 Kg sind tatsächlich nicht richtig - ist wohl meiner alten Waage geschuldet. Habe jetzt eine neue besorgt und noch einmal nachgewogen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...es sind 13.29 Kg und es ist auch kein weiteres Equipment wie Schloss, Gepäcktasche oder vorderes Aufstecklicht am Rad - beim Hochheben kommt es mir leichter vor 




Quat schrieb:


> Und weil du so stolz bist, auch dein Bild nochmal!



Danke dafür 
Achtung: Der folgende Kommentar kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten. Die Füllhöhe ist technisch bedingt.


Spoiler



Ich wollte es mir eh grad nochmal anschauen und so brauche ich jetzt nicht in den kühlen Keller zu gehen... hier sind grad um 0:00 h noch kuschelige 28°C am Rechner


----------

